# PVC threaded to cast iron threaded.



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

If it is threaded fitting then use pipe dope or teflon tape.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

If it's threaded it's steel not cast iron.


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

joecaption said:


> If it's threaded it's steel not cast iron.


He said female threads on cast iron- which are quite common. Pipe dope and tape will do


----------



## csholtz (Sep 5, 2013)

Thanks I appreciate the help.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

I joined new ABS to my old cast iron drain (threaded). 

Make sure you clean the threads on the iron pipe really good. Otherwise it will gouge the PVC/ABS and make it difficult to remove.

I used only Teflon...about 5 wraps. It should go on nice and smooth. If it grinds as you turn the PVC, pull it off and see what is grinding....most likely still some dirt or rust in there.


----------

